# Resource Guarding Issue



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

You might want to read through Jean Donaldson's book "Mine!"

https://www.amazon.com/Mine-Practical-Guide-Resource-Guarding/dp/0970562942

It deals with resource guarding and if I recall correctly, has a sample action plan set up. I used it when Bear was guarding food/treats. And it really did help. 

I know my Bear was super into fetching and balls as he got older. He would often jump up to get the ball even though it was in the chuck-it holder. But I never saw that as a resource guarding, cause it didn't have the same tense body language that he'd usually portray when guarding. 

Have you considered putting her on a 100-150 foot long leash and reeling her in after she catches the ball? Then rewarding her (hoping the ball drops when she goes for the treat). Just be super careful you don't run out of line. A short stop or getting your food stuck in a line are not fun events.


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm not a trainer, so hopefully someone with more experience will comment, but we have had a similar issue with Scott. He *loves* tennis balls... Any tennis balls. It doesn't matter who they belong to, if he gets it, it's his. He's not going to give it back. We can prise itvoutvof his mouth, but that's not a solution....
We gave up trying to take other dogs tennis balls off him, and we now always carry 1 or 2 spares to swap with the owners of the dogs he's just robbed...
Our plan is to provide him with so many tennis balls, he thinks they're as common as leaves. We also discovered he can't manage to obey the 'sit' command (for a treat) without spitting out the tennis ball (in anticipation of the treat). This might be a bad long term plan, but we've started using the sit, with a 'Spit!' command. Not sure he can understand the subtle difference in the word, but we figured we can evolve the word later, if we can get the right behaviour first...
So our plan (right or wrong - were open to all comments!) is to basically desensitise the prey drive on the balls by making them less precious (cos there is lots to carry around and play with), and treating the drop (spit) as a positive reinforcement if good behaviour. Basically no conflict and no punishment at all.
Don't know if this will work - we'll keep you posted if you like!


----------



## savannabanna (May 22, 2018)

Charlie is 5.5 months old and guards good treat like bones and pig eat and such. He will growl and lunge. Ive been told to sign uo for private class for advice but in the mean time the advice ive been given is to walk up carefully and drop a treat and keep going. Not sure how that advice would helo with the tennis ball issue. Charlie is ok with fetch but sometimes i have to lure him in with a treat.. But then once he catches on the game is over because he drops the ball 10 feet away lol


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My girl is obsessed with most any ball  not sure you can call it resource guarding as much os a neurotic need. I put them away... she of course reminds me of where they are so had to put them into a closet when she wasn't looking and she can't smell them. 
They are part of her "special" toys and only allowed to have them when we are playing together or I'm using them for training. Then back into the cupboard they go. She has lots of toys and as long as the balls are put away she will play with other stuff... but is far less frantic about them.
Once we began a formal retrieve and training with the dumbbell... well, lets just say retrieves will not be an issue in the ring. Don't know if this helps your situation but this works for us.


----------

